# Barack Obama on Soul Train!



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 13, 2008)

YouTube - Barack Obama Dances on Soul Train

Okay, not really, but the guy at 3:25 does resemble him and have the same sort of swagger. And I resent dude at 2:55, and  his bulge. LMAO.


----------



## Esme (Dec 13, 2008)

I like the girl jiving at 1:55!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 14, 2008)

3:08 needs a jock strap!!! WTF is all that !!! 

and as far as the Obama...I am coming over to punch you in the neck


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 15, 2008)

oh, soul train brings me back to the good ol days...


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_3:08 needs a jock strap!!! WTF is all that !!! 

and as far as the Obama...I am coming over to punch you in the neck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  He heeee, give it to me, baby!



By the way, is the dude at :49 the prototype for Martin's Jerome character? LMAO


----------



## Lauren1981 (Dec 15, 2008)

thank you so much for posting this! i needed a good laugh today.
i seriously have tears in my eyes right now!
and yea he does look like barack


----------

